# Pneumatic tall thing



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what to call this prop. It was interesting to build.

Pneumatic Halloween thing prop


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a very different movement from your other props - slow and rather graceful, so clearly it's a female tall thing


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> This is a very different movement from your other props - slow and rather graceful, so clearly it's a female tall thing


Haha thanks RoxyBlue! Maybe I'll name her Grace?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty cool, They don't all need to be fast to be creepy. grace will get a lot of attention I'm sure. Nice work.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Pretty cool, They don't all need to be fast to be creepy. grace will get a lot of attention I'm sure. Nice work.


Thanks, kprimm! I may put this prop on a timer and add a strobe light the month of October.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The movement was pretty smooth. I liked the way that it rose up, it was not as fast as some I've seen before. It's more of a soft scare than a jump out and gotcha! I think Grace is a good name!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Troll Wizard 
The prop does rise up slow about 14 feet. The cylinder is a 2" bore and an 18" stroke. It's definitely one of my more tame props :-D


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This scare would be on you before you realized it, nice!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> This scare would be on you before you realized it, nice!


I'm hoping the added strobe light effect will surprise a few people :-D


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds nice.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd call it....I don't know....
Bitch-ass greeting me at the door after stumbling in after late night of drinking?
No? Sorry, I got nothing else.
Can I say bitch-ass? 

Honestly, my wife is very cool and nothing like that and I'm not a drunk. I can only imagine there are people out there just like that. I've seen the show Cops.

Oh yeah, BTW davensj, nice smooth movement. A strobe would give a more unpredictable creeping movement. The nasty facial expression is great!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> I'd call it....I don't know....
> Bitch-ass greeting me at the door after stumbling in after late night of drinking?
> No? Sorry, I got nothing else.
> Can I say bitch-ass?
> ...


LOL!!!!!!! OMG, That's very funny!!!!!


----------

